#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-16
<kim0> Alo
<bahaa2008> kim0, welcome
<kim0> hey :)
<kim0> el room beta3tna deeh hadya akher 7aga
<kim0> 3ayzeen 7ad moz3eg shwaya
<bahaa2008> kim0, welcome to the cloud hero :)
<kim0> lol
<kim0> 7ad 3aref el ICT dah .. till which hour ?
<bahaa2008> didn't you go to the UDS ?
<kim0> yeah I did
<bahaa2008> how it was
<bahaa2008> i mean the one that was a few days ago
<kim0> aywa
<kim0> lessa rage3 embare7 :)
<kim0> cool y3ny :) busy
<bahaa2008> nice
<kim0> nice guys
<bahaa2008> seems it's really cool
<kim0> Yeah
<kim0> there was some invited community people
<bahaa2008> but it's a very var away :D
<kim0> I wish we could get some of you guys sponsored
<kim0> Hungary ? not that far away ?!
<bahaa2008> i'm poor @georaphical info :D
<bahaa2008> seems it was in Europe :D
<kim0> 3 hr flight .. there's almost nothing closer :D
<bahaa2008> nice
<kim0> even France is 4.5
<kim0> el mohem
<kim0> belbosba lel ICT
<kim0> any idea about time ?
<bahaa2008> i just know a few hours ago
<bahaa2008> is there any website
<bahaa2008> the website is made with joomla :)
<bahaa2008> open source rocks
<bahaa2008> http://www.cairoict.com/bigplayersplay/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=101&Itemid=199
<bahaa2008> opening hours
<bahaa2008> 10 am – 9 pm
<bahaa2008> don't this guys do some SEO
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-18
<Sensiva> salamo 3alekom
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-19
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<Menopia> thelinuxer1,
<thelinuxer1> Menopia: hey man
<thelinuxer1> Menopia: sorry i was away
<Menopia> اه خدت بالي
<Menopia> ايه الاخبار
<Menopia> انا الورقة اللي عندي هارد كوبي مش عارف اكتبهالك وابعتها ولا ايه
<Menopia> thelinuxer1,
<thelinuxer1> law te3raf tektebha yeb2a kewayes
<Menopia> اوك
<thelinuxer1> Menopia: bas i have another comment about the T-Shirts logo
<Menopia> قول
<thelinuxer1> i wanted u to choose one of our plain logo
<thelinuxer1> logos*
<Menopia> ممم ... انا فكرت في كده برده بس قولت عشان يليق مع الديزاين
<Menopia> بس قشطة ماشي
<thelinuxer1> ya3ny
<thelinuxer1> 3ashan bas yeb2a generic keda
<Menopia> اوك
<Menopia> طلب رخم مني لو ينفع :)
<thelinuxer1> we kont 3ayez yekoon mashy ma3a el shorrot beta3et ubuntu
<thelinuxer1> 2ool ya man ...
<Menopia> testimonial علي الويكي بتاعتي
<Menopia> هيا اوبنتو ملهاش شروط علي التي شيرتس
<thelinuxer1> el masa2el beta3et el design guide lines we keda
<thelinuxer1> fahem asdy ?
<thelinuxer1> el fonts ma3rafsh eih
<thelinuxer1> belnesba lel testimonial isA 7aktebha mabeen el naharda we bokra
<Menopia> اه بس حسب ماقريتها ملقيتش حاجة عن التيشرتس ... يعني حتي مش شرط استخدم لوجو ماشي علي الguidlines
<thelinuxer1> howa emta el council meeting el gy ?
<thelinuxer1> aiwa asdy el guide lines lel logo
<Menopia> Saturday 14th May 20:00 UTC
<Menopia> اوك هغير اللوجو مفيش مشكلة
<thelinuxer1> May dah 3adda :D
<Menopia> اه صحيح
<Menopia> انا كوبي بست
<thelinuxer1> tayeb keda le design 7ayeb2a feeh el logo bas
<Menopia> لووول
<thelinuxer1> tayeb bos ana 7alemelak el nas kaman
<thelinuxer1> 3ashan i want anas to apply too
<Menopia> اه فعلا
<thelinuxer1> bos i didn't have time to look on ur page bas will do that isA
<thelinuxer1> and give u my comments
<thelinuxer1> and u should write some stuff about ur work in our last event
<thelinuxer1> 3ashan enta kont organizer we keda
<Menopia> انت تقصد ديزاين التي شرت يبقي فيه اللوجو بس من غير الصورة؟ ولا اللوجو العادي بتاعنا و الصورة؟
<thelinuxer1> bos el t-shirt 7aykoon wesheen
<thelinuxer1> wa7ed 3aleeh el logo beta3na
<thelinuxer1> we el tany 3aleeh el logo beta3 fixed
<thelinuxer1> logo men 3'eer ay soora
<Menopia> لازم؟
<thelinuxer1> maho ya man delwa2ty dah 7aga 7asab sha7'seyet el team
<thelinuxer1> if u created a new design mayenfa3sh keda na7'od el karar le wa7dena
<thelinuxer1> walla eih ra2yak ?
<Menopia> اه
<Menopia> خلاص اوك
<thelinuxer1> tamam
<thelinuxer1> 7'alas 7at7'allas el kalam dah emta
<thelinuxer1> ?
<thelinuxer1> 3ashan 3ayez akoon online 3ashan law feeh comments adehalak 3ala tool isA
<Menopia> ساعة
<Menopia> علي بال ماويندوز يفتح :D
<thelinuxer1> lol
<thelinuxer1> tayeb ana online keda keda
<thelinuxer1> for a while
<thelinuxer1> and please send the design as pdf a7san
<Menopia> اصل انا معرفش المقاس بالظبط فببعته صورة عشان لو في اي تعديل في المقاس يبقي سهل يتعمل
<Menopia> اخر مرة طبعت الراجل معرفش يعمل حاجة بالpdf
<thelinuxer1> hmm
<thelinuxer1> bos ana mafhamsh fel 7agat deh
<thelinuxer1> howa bas ana lama rot7 taba3t a7'er marra
<thelinuxer1> kan 2aly hat pdf
<thelinuxer1> bas dah ba3d ma kont 3adelt kol 7aga men svg el awel
<Menopia> اوك انا هحاول ابعت الاتنين pdf و صورة
<thelinuxer1> gameel ya man
<thelinuxer1> thanx ya basha ta3bak ma3aya :)
<thelinuxer1> we kaman 7asta3'elak fe 7aga
<thelinuxer1> bas mesh hena 3ashan el tasyee7
<thelinuxer1> yala gtg salam
<Menopia> thelinuxer1, لسه موجود؟
<thelinuxer1> Menopia: aiwa
<Menopia> انا حاولت احط اللوجو بس من غير اي حاجة علي خلفية سودا مكنش حلو
<Menopia> انا كنت عامل اخر ديزاين ده علي انه generic
<Menopia> ومفيهوش مشاكل بالنسبة للguidelines
<thelinuxer1> Menopia: brb
<thelinuxer1> Menopia: maho zay el design el adeem
<thelinuxer1> makan sha3'al 7elw
<thelinuxer1> eb3atly el design bel mail abos 3aleeh bassa
<Menopia> اوك
<thelinuxer1> Menopia: that's grey on black
<thelinuxer1> feeh colors tanya ?
<thelinuxer1> should we print it on white t-shirts ?
<Menopia> في الغالب .. بس انا راي نطبع الديزاين اللي بعتهولك قبله
<Menopia> مش عارف حاسسه روش :D
<thelinuxer1> lol
<thelinuxer1> howa i find the logo gr8
<thelinuxer1> bas on black sa3ba
<thelinuxer1> el kelma mesh 7atet2ery
<Menopia> اه
<thelinuxer1> ma can u please try other colors ?
<thelinuxer1> fa*
<thelinuxer1> wala sa3b ?
<Menopia> اوك هجرب
<thelinuxer1> thanx ya basha
<Menopia> العفو علي ايه ... بس ماتخليها الديزاين التاني وخلاص :D
<thelinuxer1> lol
<thelinuxer1> Menopia: ma3lesh 7'aleeha 3aleek el marradi
<thelinuxer1> we sada2ny 7atba3lak wa7ed 3ala 7esaby bel design ely enta 3ayzo :D
<Menopia> ههههههههه لا خلاص انا بعتلك اللوجو بالوان كويسة
<thelinuxer1> tayeb can i call u later ?
<Menopia> ماشي
<thelinuxer1> tayeb waiting
<thelinuxer1> la2 waiting shewaya
<thelinuxer1> Menopia: lesa online ?
<Menopia> اه
<Menopia> thelinuxer1,
<thelinuxer1> kont lesa bab3atlak email
<thelinuxer1> el cd design mafehoosh el websites
<thelinuxer1> la beta3na wala beta3 fixed-solutions
<thelinuxer1> www.ubuntu-eg.org
<thelinuxer1> www.fixed-solutions.com
<Menopia> اوك هضيفهم
<Menopia> اللوجو شغال؟
<thelinuxer1> ely 3ala el cd ?
<thelinuxer1> howa sa7ee7 eg leeh as3'ar men ubuntu ?
<Menopia> لا اللوجو اللي بعتهولك للتي شيرت .. اللي من غير صورة
<thelinuxer1> mesh bafs el 7agm
<thelinuxer1> enta mesh 2olt 7ateb3at wa7ed tany be alwan ?
<Menopia> حسب مانا فاكر كانت الguidelines بتقول كده
<thelinuxer1> mashy ok
<Menopia> انا بعت واحد ابيض ولايق علي الخلفية السواد
<Menopia> السودا*
<thelinuxer1> yes i saw it
<thelinuxer1> tayeb abl mano7kom neha2y
<thelinuxer1> fe options tanya ?
<thelinuxer1> Menopia: still there ?
<thelinuxer1> Menopia: 7'alas keda tamam
<thelinuxer1> can u send me another one without the black background ? transparent ya3ny 3ashan law 7ayetba3o mefara3'
<Menopia> ماشي هبعتل واحد trans.
<thelinuxer1> ana 3agebny el design ely be background sooda
<Menopia> مش عارف اسيف علي transparent background بinkscape :S
<thelinuxer1> hmm
<thelinuxer1> tayeb ma3aleena 7ab3atlo el design bel background
<thelinuxer> hi kim0
<kim0> thelinuxer: hey!
<kim0> thelinuxer: about this os event thing
<kim0> thelinuxer: if it's still on .. I might still make it
<thelinuxer> kim0: ok .. what should I tell them ?
<kim0> when is it ?
<thelinuxer> I can't remember let me revise the emails
<kim0> yeah I looked, but couldnt find
<thelinuxer> hold on
<kim0> another thing .. he said we'd get 3 hour/day for 3 days ?!
<thelinuxer> is that a good or a bad thing ?
<kim0> I'm just confirming
<kim0> we'll need to plan how we can make use of that time
<thelinuxer> ok, our contact person is not answering
<kim0> 9 total hours is a lot of time :)
<kim0> not much content :)
<thelinuxer> yes :)
<thelinuxer> tayeb i will answer ur questions later ba2a
<kim0> maybe ask them if there should be some "programme"
<kim0> thelinuxer: will you be there ?
<thelinuxer> i guess u'll have to create that programme
<thelinuxer> not sure if I am gonna be there ir not
<thelinuxer> or*
<thelinuxer> bas akeed I will try
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> ok try to get some info, and try to come :)
<kim0> let's talk later again
<kim0> thanks man]
<thelinuxer> ok gr8
<thelinuxer> 3ala eih :)
<kim0> :)
<thelinuxer> bye
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-21
<Remoun> evening
<Sensiva> evening Remoun
#ubuntu-eg 2012-05-16
<os_> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=07254
<os_> أعطونا رأيكم....
<thelinuxer> حاضر
<os_> لا ضرورة لفتحها ...
<elacheche_anis> ping thelinuxer1 http://gdevilspie.googlecode.com/svn/wiki/screenshots/Screenshot-WindowSelectorA.png
#ubuntu-eg 2013-05-13
 * Faissl is in the building
<Faissl> هي GTK+ ما بتشتغلش إلا ع الC فعلا؟
<Faissl> ما تنفعش مع ال C++ يعني؟
#ubuntu-eg 2013-05-15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: topic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact (kindly note that the channel is logged).  	  		
<Faissl> آرجيومنت
#ubuntu-eg 2016-05-20
<Na3iL> Hey hazrpg theShirbiny
